

Ask HN: Beijing Meetup - bbuffone

HN, myself and a couple other Bostonians are in Beijing ramping up our company. We are thinking about organizing a meetup in the areas of cloud computing, web performance... Are there others in Beijing that would be interested in getting together? We are located at the TUS (tsinghua univeristy science) Park and would host the event at our office or near by.<p>If you have ideas for topics that people (you) would find interesting add a comment.
======
adammarkey
Although I'm not in Beijing, it's amazing that Hacker News hasn't been blocked
by the "Great Firewall".

Any bets on how long it will take before the Chinese government shuts this out
of China too?

~~~
maxklein
Not very many sites are blocked by the firewall, and usually there is a clear
reason why its blocked.

